

Ask HN: Suggest a platform for a status page (eg. like status.linode.com) - bengtan

Hi,<p>I'm looking to build a status page for a webapp of mine ... something that looks and functions like http://status.linode.com.<p>(Obviously, this could be fulfilled by a simple blog or any number of solutions.)<p>The only reason I'm looking for a solution is because it has to be hosted outside of my own infrastructure. Hence if my webapp or my servers go down, the status page is still up.<p>Then I thought I'd just throw this question out there and see what people think.<p>Criteria:<p>o Quick and easy to setup and update.<p>o Looks decent. Brandable.<p>o Custom domain.<p>o Third party infrastructure. Preferably highly scalable. (Would like static page / Varnish-like performance)<p>o Cheap<i>.<p>(</i>Dammit, if it didn't need to be hosted outside, I could just add to an existing server for free)<p>Possibilities:<p>o Typepad (which is what status.linode.com seems to use)<p>o Wordpress at wordpress.com<p>o Drupal at Acquia Gardens<p>o Jekyll with Github pages (Can't find pricing just to post a private blog)<p>o Some dirt-cheap shared hosting somewhere (but having stopped using shared hosting for many years, I don't really want to return to this)<p>Thoughts, anyone?
======
martey
You could use Amazon S3's static page hosting -
[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/02/host-your-static-
website-...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/02/host-your-static-website-on-
amazon-s3.html)

Some cursory searching found one company using it as such -
[http://onemoredigit.com/post/3660651034/custom-domain-
with-s...](http://onemoredigit.com/post/3660651034/custom-domain-with-static-
amazon-s3-websites) . They seem to use JavaScript to pull reports of outages
from their Twitter account.

~~~
bengtan
Interesting. For a tiny blog, I'd be looking at about ~$1-2 per month hosting.
Thanks for the tip.

------
samarudge
I've actually used Tumblr for this quite a bit, I've set up a Nagios output to
update the Tumblog (Via the Tumblr API) for automated alerts.

